# Kacie's Pregnancy Watch Has Started



## Dickel (Mar 21, 2022)

I took pregnant Miniatyre horse Kacie out of the lot with Cloud last evening. It was late in the evening by the time I was able to move the low hanging harness out of the pen area, She walked into the pen as if she was home, which did surprise me with the other horses that were excited as she came in. She started to munch on hay as soon as I removed the lead rope. She will be calm and get settled without problems. I will start getting her ready for the new tiny baby horse tomorrow. Suscribe, like and click on the bell so you can stay tuned for the exciting event.


----------



## Dickel (Mar 22, 2022)

Kacie has not shed much of her winter hair even though her hair is not shaggy. I brushed her down this afternoon and removed a lot of hair. I also wiped her udder off with a dry rag, combed some of the snarls out of her main. I trimmed a bridle path and she pressed her forehead tight against my leg while I was doing that. I take it she was enjoying the attention. Her udder and teats are still pliable with zero thickening. Just slight activity of the foal while I was brushing her. It turned quite cool so I didn't take water out to wash her udder. The baby watch is on and we are excited.


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 22, 2022)

She is such a pretty gir! I can imagine you are excited for this new foal. I’m excited and she isn’t even mine, 

New life is a blessing, looking forward to celebrating with you all soon!


----------



## Dickel (Mar 23, 2022)

A short baby watch video. Just checked Kacie's udder. Her udder was a little thicker but not filled out any. She is not ready yet. I saw baby movement and by the time I got my phone camera on I didn't see much. See if you can spot the baby move. Subscribe and click on the bell to be notified of new baby watch videos.


----------



## Dickel (Mar 24, 2022)

Morning baby check showed no change. While watching her after chores were done, I did see a couple of hard punches from inside. They are not regular and never really are enough to catch on video without videoing over a much longer time. I am still guessing she will not foal for over a week. One morning when I was feeding Pearl, I checked her and thought it would be a couple days. I had not taken over 10 steps until she went down and rolled. When she jumped back up her foal fell out. So what do I know!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 24, 2022)

"her foal fell out"   I love this!


----------



## Dickel (Mar 24, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> "her foal fell out"   I love this!



It really was just that quick. My one vet has a horse maternity clinic and said he had seen it before.


----------



## Dickel (Mar 24, 2022)

At the noon check Kacie was just standing still. Watching her It looked like her foal was running and jumping hurdles. It only lasted about 10 seconds or so. Not enough time to get my phone out. I need to fix a place to put a camera up high enough to video while I check her. Next week several days the day time highs are below freezing or only slightly above. I hope she foals soon or does wait until after the upcoming cold snap.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 24, 2022)

I love how thick you lay your bedding! so cozy!


----------



## Dickel (Mar 24, 2022)

No real change. Kacie is now expecting the visits. I just told her to stand still so I could check her. Normally I hold on to her halter and reach back. Tonight I was able to lay my hand on her back and reach down which I can do without my hip on the gate or wall. I was also able to brush her without holding her from moving. All for easier handling her after the foal is born. She was never hard to handle though. I did have to tie or hold her to brush or check her udder where she then stood still.


----------



## Dickel (Mar 25, 2022)

Early morning baby check 3/25 22 found the rear most part of both sides of her udder was slightly thicker. Kacie was standing in the middle of her pen and when I entered, she didn't move so I didn't ask her to stand still. I took the brush and brushed her then checked her. She didn't move until I was out of the pen and picked up an arm full hay. She then put her head up and nickered. Because she didn't move, I praised her for standing still. I never give my horses treats so they never beg for them. I have never had a problem checking the udders of my mares but always had them tied out of habit. I never check my mares more than once a day. I have video subscribers that have shown an interest which is causing to learn more of how the udder develops at foaling gets closer. I have had mares that had no published signs of development the day before foaling. I had one mare that had no udder development until the vet gave her a shot. I bought goat right away and started the foal on a bottle. The shot brought milk within a few hours.


----------



## Dickel (Mar 26, 2022)

A busy day yesterday with doctor visits over an hour away in the early afternoon. No change in Kacie latte evening. I didn't expect it but when I open the door she is ready to be checked and just stands in one spot every time now. It may be more the brushing than being checked. Misty also wants a hug as usual. Pearl just wants her forehead rubbed. This morning was also without change in her udder. Kacie's foal shows some activity every time I am in the barn for any length of time. I would rather we were not looking at over a week of winter type weather with Kacie close. My early guess was at the end of March or the first of April. Right now I would rather it be the second week of April after this upcoming cold snap.


----------



## Taz (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm sure you've said but I don't have the energy to go back and look. What was her breed date? I hope she holds off for you till it's nicer out.


----------



## Dickel (Mar 26, 2022)

Taz said:


> I'm sure you've said but I don't have the energy to go back and look. What was her breed date? I hope she holds off for you till it's nicer out.


I didn't record an actual date. I wanted to put Kacie in with Cloud before May first. I thought she was in heat so I put her in with him the end of April. Any time I was out the first day she was kicking him away. I never saw her being exposed. After the first of May they were best friends with him not being after her. I am sure she had conceived before the first of May. Pasture breeding is always a toss up as far as actual dates. I always had them foal in June or July and they had the foal in the pasture when ever it happened. I didn't worry about co;ld. I watch every horse eat their sweet feed every day so I am sure they are not off feed.


----------



## Dickel (Mar 28, 2022)

3/28/ 2022 baby watch update! No change as of this morning. I rigged my camera tri pod with a telescope selfi stick two days ago to video a udder check. I made a new youtube channel using the S&L Rockin Mini Horse we use on our horse registrations adding the word Ranch. That would be, S & L ROCKIN MINI HORSE RANCH The betterlem68 was made years ago when I was tractor pulling and Shirley was doing family picture video's. With our slow internet the videos have been timing out before uploaded. I think I solved that problem this morning and it should be up this afternoon. I plan uploading my videos to both channels for a while.


----------



## Dickel (Mar 28, 2022)

Here Is the udder check video showing Kacie's acceptance.


----------



## Dickel (Mar 28, 2022)

Did You See The Foal Jump?


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 29, 2022)

I believe I did. I think I saw movement a couple of times  I wanted to reach out and touch her


----------



## Dickel (Mar 29, 2022)

At the after lunch Kacie check found her foal moving activity more and longer than I have ever seen at one time. I wish I could have got it on video.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 30, 2022)

I saw kitty video-bombers, that's what I saw.


----------



## Dickel (Apr 1, 2022)

4/1/2022 morning check found Kacie's udder has thickened a little farther toward the front;, The rear part is not thicker. Stripping the teats found the ends dry. Looks like she will get past the cold snap. It is 32F with wind now that is bone chilling to me for some reason. Maybe I should dress warmer?  ^D


Out side working on drive ruts and some gate issues. Chore time coming up and I decided to check Kacie before I came in to warm up. Her udder has thickened more since this morning. Her teats are still dry. I hope now she can hold out until after Sunday where the forecast is above freezing forward for several days. I might go out before I turn in for the night and check again.


----------



## Dickel (Apr 2, 2022)

For those that are following Kacie's baby watch, she is real close this morning. Her udder was filled more this morning but not filled out and her teats stripped dry. She still stood still to be checked but as soon as I stood up to brush her more she became slightly antsy rather stand as if she was asleep. Foal is still active and at times she shows her discomfort. She could foal any time or several days. My guess is one or two days. I have had mares strip dry and just a few hours later foal and have milk for the foal. No below freezing nights forecast for the next 9 days which makes me feel better about her foaling with me not there. I have always tried to have my mares foal in June when the cold weather is not a problem.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm hoping she holds out until warmer weather for the both of you. thanks for the updates


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 3, 2022)

Thank you for the update! Hoping right along with you Kacie and baby have warm and gentle weather ahead. ☀


----------



## Dickel (Apr 3, 2022)

I made a couple video's of Kacie last night along with two of me spreading fertilize and hay seed. With out slow upload speed it will be a while before I can post any of them. Kacie was so uncomfortable I watched her for some time. I concluded that she was not in any pain and stopped the video. I still watched her a while longer. She started to eat hay stopped pulling her belly up and dropping it so I turned the camera back on for a bit. When I viewed the videos her actions didn't look as dramatic as I could see. I could hear her breathing was normal, she would stand with the weight off one hoof and after a few minutes would switch hoofs. She also put her forehead against my leg while scratched between her ears where I had clipped her. The foal was not real active in that time and I could feel the foal by pressing hard. Her udder was slightly firmer but not filled out. 
My check this morning her udder was slightly firmer and still stripped dry.


----------



## Dickel (Apr 4, 2022)

4/4/2022 Morning Kacie check found her udder about the same with her teats stripping dry except the teats were thicker almost as though the could have had milk in them. The clock is still ticking.


----------



## Dickel (Apr 5, 2022)

Late night check with Kacie acting strange. I think she was just bothered by the movement of the foal. I am behind several videos because of the slow upload. One 6-minute video took 32 hours. This one was over 18 hours.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 6, 2022)

How is everyone this morning? When all is well, barns are so peaceful at night aren’t they?


----------



## Dickel (Apr 6, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> How is everyone this morning? When all is well, barns are so peaceful at night aren’t they?


Thanks for asking!
You sure are correct! I also find it peaceful in the daytime and a great place to set a visit with a friend. The back of what I call the barn is at the edge of a slight hill on the West side of the building. In the heat of the summer we have a breeze that feels cool blowing thru. You can sit and lose track of time. I find it a good place to talk to God and thank him for blessings that most will never receive. There I go again!
Kacie is happy in her clean pen with nothing really changed in the last 24 hours. She was vocal when I wheeled thru the door. Her way of saying where is my hay.


----------



## Dickel (Apr 6, 2022)

Walking Kacie


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes to everything you said Dickel ! ☺ Love the video. Our horses and many other animals prove over and over how willing they are.

They don’t actually have to ‘do’ anything to be loved and valued, though I may not let Tinker know that as he can be a bit of a stinker.


----------



## ValerieS (Apr 7, 2022)

Dickel said:


> Walking Kacie



Made me smile❤


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 8, 2022)

How's Kacie today?


----------



## Dickel (Apr 8, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> How's Kacie today?



The same this morning. Personal trip to ER with bronchitis and will check Kacie in a few.


----------



## Taz (Apr 8, 2022)

Hope you're doing better, any changes with Kacie?


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 8, 2022)

Do you suppose Kacie is actually wondering why YOU have the chair when a
she is the one pregnant? 

Prayers your bronchitis is under control!


----------



## Dickel (Apr 8, 2022)

Taz said:


> Hope you're doing better, any changes with Kacie?


Thanks!
No real change, I did a Quick video when chores were done. I'll get it as soon as I can.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 8, 2022)

Hope you feel better!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 8, 2022)

I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Dickel (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks everyone! Here is an update video.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 9, 2022)

Sounds like you are feeling better. Thanks for the update. Patiently waiting on Kacie


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 9, 2022)

"Calf scour medicine  " Reminds me of time I told my riding instructor I was getting a migraine and he told me to take 1/4 of a bute . He swore by it and said it was the only thing that cured his hangovers . (don't try it guys, it will wreck your blood cells and kill your stomach)
Seriously, I hope you are taking it easy and letting the antibiotics kick in.


----------



## ValerieS (Apr 10, 2022)

Dickel said:


> Thanks everyone! Here is an update video.



Get well quickly


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 13, 2022)

So how's it going? You and Kacie OK?


----------



## Dickel (Apr 14, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> So how's it going? You and Kacie OK?


I'm still fighting this crap. No fever but the cough is still disgusting. The cold air sets it off when I go outside. Kace is enjoying all the attention and I told her last night she better get on with it or I was going to feed her Di no might and blow that sucker out of there.  She is about the same as far as her udder but she is getting wider and the foal is very active.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 14, 2022)

Wishing warmer weather for you and Kacie


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 14, 2022)

Thanks for the update, I was worried about your bronchitis. I'm hoping each day sees you better and Kacie closer to foaling.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 15, 2022)

Ditto to what everyone else has been saying! Hopefully you’re on the mend and Kacie is doing well!


----------



## ValerieS (Apr 15, 2022)

Do you have any help at your ranch in case you’re ever not well enough?


----------



## ValerieS (Apr 15, 2022)

This may seem abrupt but I have to ask…you breed your horses bringing new young ones into the herd, their lifespans can be 30 plus years. Do you have someone to take over for you one day so they’ll be taken care of? These things always come to my mind as I own a big rescue and I’ve been to ranches where the animals become left behind because there wasn’t an alternate plan.


----------



## Dickel (Apr 16, 2022)

We have my daughter and son in law that watches over Shirley and I. I also have a Amish man that has taken me kinda under his arm so to speak. I only have one employee at this time at the factory. Normally I would have one or two that would come here to the home place to help in a pinch. After my last shoulder repair and the lack of attention to the horses by the people I hired to feed, I try not to miss feeding myself.
Bronchitis: Shirley came down with it catching it from me. She sounds better this morning. It doesn't want to leave me for some reason.
Horse story. We had 60 mph wind gusts that took a roof one of my shelters as well as caused the electric fence to short out. I was greeted by Pepper when I went out to feed in the morning. Thunder went thru another section to be in with Star and Prince in the pasture. It was easy to put and tie Pepper in the stall. Thunder was getting along with those two so I finished chores and checked Kacie.(to be continued)
Had to help Shirley!
We had a new customer and I had to go to the factory to check inventories for ordering and get John set up on what would be needed. (To be continued) Shirley's oxygen level drops to the mid to high 80's when she takes a few steps. Takes a while to get her dressed and ready in the mornings. 

Star, Prince along with Thunder in one pasture and Prancer wanting to rule them all one of them got their head under the rope fence and lifted it causing the insulators to slide up the post and all get together. All because after I repaired the short I forgot to plug the fence charger back in. After they settled down I called them into Star and Princes pen where I closed the gate. I was able to hook up Thunder and Prancer aand take them back to their lot after repairing the rope fence. Plugger the charger back in and this morning all is well. Including Kacie. Questions?? Questions have been called for and we can now proceed to vote!! ^D


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 16, 2022)

I pray that you and Shirley will be feeling better soon and warm weather for you. I'm glad all the horses are good.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 16, 2022)

Came here to check up on you and Kacie. Hope Shirley feels better soon, is she on any of that famous "calf scour Medicine" of which you spoke? Hang in there. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Dickel (Apr 16, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Came here to check up on you and Kacie. Hope Shirley feels better soon, is she on any of that famous "calf scour Medicine" of which you spoke? Hang in there. Thinking of you all.



No, she is not. I am still taking the tetracycline. ^D Shirley is on something stronger. She has COPD along with other problems. She is better today. Thanks for caring!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 16, 2022)

Your welcome!I used to be a nurse so I worry about everyone! Horse and human 


Dickel said:


> No, she is not. I am still taking the tetracycline. ^D Shirley is on something stronger. She has COPD along with other problems. She is better today. Thanks for caring!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 20, 2022)

Hi Dickel, How are you, Shirley and Kacie?


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey Dick L, have been thinking of you... Hope you’re ok too!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 21, 2022)

Just checking in Dickel, hope all is well.


----------

